# 288mm to 312 rotors, will they fit under stock 16" wolfsburg wheels?



## DTM1.8t (May 6, 2011)

So I am looking to buy the upgraded 312mm rotor kit from ECS but cannot find any threads on if theyll fit under the stock BBS 16" wolfsburg wheels... anyone know? ECS would not confirm or deny.

wheel spacers needed?

Any info helps. Thank you


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

no.

Spacers won't really help as the inner diameter of the wheel itself is too small for the RXII


----------



## DTM1.8t (May 6, 2011)

ah Ok. so you're saying that 17" or larger wheels are necessary. thanks for the heads-up man


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

DTM1.8t said:


> ah Ok. so you're saying that 17" or larger wheels are necessary. thanks for the heads-up man


No.

16" will clear. But not all of them. The RX-II is one of the 16" wheels that don't clear.

16" steelies clear the brakes


----------



## HASSEN S.A (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi
The 312mm setup also fits behind stock Montreal wheels and as mentioned above 16 inch steelies.


----------



## HASSEN S.A (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi
The 312mm setup also fits behind stock Montreal wheels and as mentioned above 16 inch steelies.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Most 16s will clear without issue. The only ones I've found that don't fit are the RX-II and Enkei RPF1.


----------



## Oreganoflow (Mar 25, 2002)

You're all wrong. Peep the second pic which is my inspiration for the 312mm upgrade.


----------



## joseluis.17g (Aug 8, 2011)

I have fitted 312mm brakes on rx2 but I had to grind the caliper a little maybe a 1-2 millimeters, do a quick search you'll find that it's been done before


----------



## jocel66 (Oct 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if the 312 mm rotors could fit under the BBS E26 rims? FYI - I'm trying to work with AP Racing calipers.


----------

